# paper tuning stand



## tjhunt (Dec 6, 2005)

What is everyone using for a paper tuning stand? Any pictures?


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.lawleroutdoors.com/Artic...r Tuner&Call=Hunting/Hunting.asp?Game=Archery


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I am going to make one out of 1 inch copper pipe. i plan on using a roll of paper which will be fed out from the bottom part of the square. i will put 3 or 4 clips on the top of the square to hold the paper. it should do the job just fine


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

1 1/2 inch pvc with fittings works well


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Paper tuning*



Donhudd said:


> 1 1/2 inch pvc with fittings works well


I have made them this way...they work awesome. I bought some clips made by Irwin that fit the PVC perfectly. (From Home Depot)
Another thing...Check your local newspaper out, they will have tag ends of newsprint that works really well. Our local paper gives them away. Needless to say get the narrow rolls. Approximately 12" wide.
Tom


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

1 1/2 PVC here too, cheap easy and portable if needed with spring clamps to hold the paper. I use news paper, wraping paper(my wife "LOVES" when I do that,LOL), brown butcher paper or what ever else I can get for cheap (read free).

J-


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

I used 3/4" copper tube & fittings it works fine


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

A camera tripod and old picture frame


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

_____
l_____l
l l
l l
l_____l


Built a frame out of 2X4's that looks something like this. Tack paper across top window and shoot. Stands on its' own and is about 6 feet tall.

TANC


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, for some reason that didn't come out like I thought I "drew" it, but I think you get the point.

TANC


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

*paper tuner*

i'am cheap, i use a cardboard box, fold the top and bottom flaps in so you can shoot threw it, and duck tape my paper across the opening. clamp it to a picnic table with my block behind and your good to go.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I use the metal frame for the "For Sale" or "For Rent" signs sold at Home Depot for about $20. I use two clips (small office black metal type used to hold papers together) to hold a piece of newspaper across the top bar and two more clips to hold it to the bottom bar. 

I elevate the thing with two pieces of copper pipe left over from a home plumbing project (each about 3 1/2 feet long). I just leave those pounded into the ground year round and bring out the frame for paper tuning when I need to. It took no time to make, but was probably about $10 more expensive than the PVC tube one.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

I used two used I.V. stands from a junk store a chunk of neoprene rubber a roll of 18 inch masking paper and a little imagination for 20$ you got a good paper tuner with wheels to roll around


----------

